# New pics



## Kratos (May 31, 2007)

Just some new pics of 1 of my frillys, kimberley rock monitors, and sandy


----------



## hodges (May 31, 2007)

love all of them , my fave is the sand monitor 
cheers
brad


----------



## Kratos (May 31, 2007)

Another one of my sandy and some of my new female N. Asper that i got today


----------



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

*gasp* how many glauerti you got, man they are like the ulitmate lizard for me. Great pics


----------



## Rocket (May 31, 2007)

They all look great!

Did you get your Glauerti (is that it?) fro ReptileCity?

Nice animals. How long is the sandy?


----------



## Rocket (May 31, 2007)

Oh and Kratos, lets see some geckos.


----------



## Kratos (May 31, 2007)

Yes I purchased the pair of glauerti from reptile city and my sandy is about 1m long.
thanks for all your replies

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Kratos (May 31, 2007)

Rocket said:


> Oh and Kratos, lets see some geckos.



The pics of my Asper are the only new ones ive got at the moment. i'll have to take some more.


----------



## krusty (May 31, 2007)

they are all great looking reps and i like the look of your sandy cage.


----------



## Snakeaddict (May 31, 2007)

i love the sand montior how big is the aviry


----------



## Rocket (May 31, 2007)

Is the asper naturally light or is she due for a shed?

Yes, the sandy cage (from what we can see) looks good.


----------



## Lozza (May 31, 2007)

great pics- I love your sandy, especially the pics in your gallery of it standing


----------



## Kratos (May 31, 2007)

Snakeaddict said:


> i love the sand montior how big is the aviry



The avairy is about 3mx2x2



Rocket said:


> Is the asper naturally light or is she due for a shed?QUOTE]
> 
> From what i can see I think she may be coming up for a shed, trying not to disturb her


----------



## Lozza (May 31, 2007)

do you have a heat lamp or something in the sandy's avery? Ive always wanted one but wasnt sure what kind of setup they need


----------



## jordo (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics, I have to get me a frilly one day!


----------



## ex1dic (May 31, 2007)

how old are those kimberlys?


----------



## Kratos (May 31, 2007)

lozza said:


> do you have a heat lamp or something in the sandy's avery? Ive always wanted one but wasnt sure what kind of setup they need



Yea i have 2 500w floodlights on him during the winter months and a hide box with a heat mat in it all year round


----------



## ex1dic (May 31, 2007)

2x 500w? Ouch


----------



## Kratos (May 31, 2007)

ex1dic said:


> how old are those kimberlys?



Just over 2 months I think


----------



## Kratos (May 31, 2007)

Anyone else keep kimberleys on here?


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 1, 2007)

*Nice Pics!!*

Hey Kratos, 

Nice pics!! , especially the frilly and of course the Asper!
How old are they?

Kelly


----------



## Kratos (Jun 1, 2007)

The Frillys are about 2 1/2 months and i think troy said the Asper is about 5 months


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 1, 2007)

They r both gorgeous, .. u should be very proud


----------



## Kratos (Jun 1, 2007)

*A couple more*

I know the last 2 arnt reptiles but i thought id post them anywayz

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Kratos (Jun 1, 2007)

My Amyae was being so funny when i was taking the photos, he was doing push ups


----------



## Lozza (Jun 1, 2007)

I love amyae they are soo cute  
nice eel too is it yours?


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Jun 1, 2007)

Wat type of eel is that?


----------



## Kratos (Jun 1, 2007)

yea the eel is mine, its a Snow Flake Eel aka Clouded Morey


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 1, 2007)

They are some great pics, . 
I love Amyae  , arnt they funny little critters!, mine are such fiesty little things!!, . and they love doing push ups!! , i had both mine out the other night and as soon as they spotted each other, they decided they were going to have a push up competition!, very cute!

Also love the eel, and the???? deuce Bigalow fish 
Nice collection


----------



## Rocket (Jun 1, 2007)

What else do you have over there that we dont know about Kratos?

That Lionfish is spectacular!!!!!!


----------



## Kratos (Jun 1, 2007)

Not much aye  Mostley just fish, will be getting a Dragon Wrasse to go with the lion fish and eel


----------



## Kratos (Jun 1, 2007)

Gecko :) said:


> They are some great pics, .
> I love Amyae  , arnt they funny little critters!, mine are such fiesty little things!!, . and they love doing push ups!! , i had both mine out the other night and as soon as they spotted each other, they decided they were going to have a push up competition!, very cute!
> 
> Also love the eel, and the???? deuce Bigalow fish
> Nice collection



I love it when they do push ups, That would have been so funny to watch both of them doing it at the same time. Its like a work out session at the gym. There my favourite after N. wheeleri


----------



## hydro noun15 (Jun 1, 2007)

i like the frilly


----------



## Kratos (Jun 1, 2007)

hydro noun15 said:


> i like the frilly



Ive wanted one for a long time now, and when my class 2 licence came that was the 1st on my list


----------



## Aslan (Jun 1, 2007)

That is a great coloured Frilly don't think I have seen one looking like that before...

...any chance of some photos of your aviary for the Sandy?


----------



## nagz (Jun 1, 2007)

great looking animals bro.


----------



## Tristis (Jun 1, 2007)

love the kimmy


----------



## Kratos (Jun 2, 2007)

Aslan said:


> That is a great coloured Frilly don't think I have seen one looking like that before...
> 
> ...any chance of some photos of your aviary for the Sandy?



The Frilly is a kimberley form that i purchased of Peter Johnson, my other one is a NT form and its more of a white colour. I'll take some pics of my avairy today and put them up tonight.

Thanks for all your replies and comments

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## fishead (Jun 3, 2007)

hey Jason, man you've got some cracker critters there mate! Good to see the little boy amyae again. He's looking healthy.
I'm waiting for four kims from Gavin. Will be a while off though. Swapped him some little jungles.
Do you know which population your kims are from? Have you had any issues with them?


----------



## Kratos (Jun 3, 2007)

Not to sure but i think all the kims started of in gavins collection. I purchased mine from his partner @ reptile city so chances are at least 1 of them is from Gavins group . Are you getting hatchies or adults? I havnt had any troubles with them yet but i probably wont try breeding them this year after hearing what happend to Jasons female


----------



## Kratos (Jun 4, 2007)

*Enclosure*

My Asper was on shed the night that i got her, I woke up to find a different looking gecko. Also a shot of my sand monitor avairy for all that wanted to see it


----------



## xrushx (Jun 4, 2007)

that sandy enclosure is tight! looks super tidy. your sandmonitor is gorgeous should enter it in OZ next top model!


----------



## Kratos (Jun 4, 2007)

xrushx said:


> that sandy enclosure is tight! looks super tidy. your sandmonitor is gorgeous should enter it in OZ next top model!



do you think he's got a chance?....hmmm..... i might just do so


----------



## xrushx (Jun 4, 2007)

oh for sure, we all know monitors have the best strut walk


----------



## xrushx (Jun 4, 2007)

how much are kimberly rocks these days $1500ish?


----------



## Kratos (Jun 5, 2007)

$1750 or $3000 a pair


----------

